# Pre-packaged wieght loss...



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

I was wandering through a crowded petsmart yesterday when a woman cut in front of me and began to talk to me about my dog Tobi, she inquired about the food i feed, etc etc. and then she began to tell me about her booth that was set up with this...

http://www.hillspet.com/weight-management/SD-Weight-Loss-System-For-Dogs.html

I was stunned, I cannot believe that people need it to be easier to feed kibble correctly...:rant:


----------



## RaisingWolves (Mar 19, 2011)

LOL! That is CRAZY!!!


----------



## pandaparade (Dec 29, 2010)

Oh gosh because it is so hard to measure a cup or two. I mean gosh that can get tricky sometimes. I love the "100 calorie snack bones" those dang two treats won't keep any dog full.. just like those real 100 calorie snacks for people LOL.


----------



## RaisingWolves (Mar 19, 2011)

Did you see the testimonial from the host of The Biggest Loser? 
Biggest Loser for dogs! :heh:


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

It's pretty pathetic that things like this even exist.


----------



## KittyKat (Feb 11, 2011)

I got a survey for visiting the site. I wasn't very kind in it.... their food sucks, no matter how you proportion it.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Seriosly, how hard is it to use a measuring cup? Ugh, I hate how these companies enable this society's lazy behavior, its not like those people are feeding raw or something, its kibble, scoop and right ammount 1-2 times a day and youre done.


----------



## DarDog (Sep 6, 2010)

Wow. More unnecessary ways to kill the environment :S


----------



## pandaparade (Dec 29, 2010)

Just think if they were given raw food and were told to give 2-3% of their body weight and portion out organ and bones. I know what would happen..

Their heads would explode.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

pandaparade said:


> Just think if they were given raw food and were told to give 2-3% of their body weight and portion out organ and bones. I know what would happen..
> 
> Their heads would explode.


:lol: Indeed


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

SmartPak over the internet has been offering pre portion packages for years! They have it for their brand dog foods and others. Not just for weight loss. Some people are just plain old lazy or have the money to buy this way! Maybe the weight loss product encourages people to feed the amount of kibbles the correct way (amount) well for some folk, but I think some people choose this for convenience (when buying a regular type dog food)or they just have the bucks to do it and really don't care about cost, & its easy for them! Well what a good old measuring cup can do for some folk!


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

I just lost a little more faith in humanity. 
A little more....


----------



## 3Musketeers (Nov 4, 2010)

Yeaaa, they have those pre-packed Hill's crap-in-a-box at me job place, and it's sad that people will actually buy it :C. Wish the store would stop carrying them altogether.


----------



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

KittyKat said:


> I got a survey for visiting the site. I wasn't very kind in it.... their food sucks, no matter how you proportion it.


I wasn't even going to bother looking at it until I read your post. I went there, specifically, to take the survey. I, too, was not kind. And when they asked what do you feed your pet, I clicked other. Oh, you want me to specify? Gladly.


----------



## RaisingWolves (Mar 19, 2011)

Did you read the ingredients list?!!!! :yuck: OMG, the poor animals who have to eat this crap. 

Whole Grain Corn, Soybean Mill Run, Chicken By-Product Meal, Powdered Cellulose, Corn Gluten Meal, Soybean Meal, Chicken Liver Flavor, Soybean Oil, Lactic Acid, Flaxseed, Caramel Color, Iodized Salt, L-Lysine, Choline Chloride, Potassium Chloride, Vitamin E Supplement, vitamins (L-Ascorbyl-2-Polyphosphate (source of vitamin C), Vitamin E Supplement, Niacin, Thiamine Mononitrate, Vitamin A Supplement, Calcium Pantothenate, Biotin, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Riboflavin, Folic Acid, Vitamin D3 Supplement), minerals (Ferrous Sulfate, Zinc Oxide, Copper Sulfate, Manganous Oxide, Calcium Iodate, Sodium Selenite), Taurine, L-Carnitine, preserved with Mixed Tocopherols and Citric Acid, Phosphoric Acid, Beta-Carotene, Rosemary Extract.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

RaisingWolves said:


> Did you read the ingredients list?!!!! :yuck: OMG, the poor animals who have to eat this crap.
> 
> Whole Grain Corn, Soybean Mill Run, Chicken By-Product Meal, Powdered Cellulose, Corn Gluten Meal, Soybean Meal, Chicken Liver Flavor, Soybean Oil, Lactic Acid, Flaxseed, Caramel Color, Iodized Salt, L-Lysine, Choline Chloride, Potassium Chloride, Vitamin E Supplement, vitamins (L-Ascorbyl-2-Polyphosphate (source of vitamin C), Vitamin E Supplement, Niacin, Thiamine Mononitrate, Vitamin A Supplement, Calcium Pantothenate, Biotin, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Riboflavin, Folic Acid, Vitamin D3 Supplement), minerals (Ferrous Sulfate, Zinc Oxide, Copper Sulfate, Manganous Oxide, Calcium Iodate, Sodium Selenite), Taurine, L-Carnitine, preserved with Mixed Tocopherols and Citric Acid, Phosphoric Acid, Beta-Carotene, Rosemary Extract.


Indeed, my Grandma still insists on feeding her dog regular science diet after years and years simply because her vet recommends it.


----------



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

I always wonder about people and what they feed. Now, if they just don't know any better, that's fine. But if they have been in a discussion about pet food and the ingredients, ever, then I wonder about them and their mindset.

It's no different for us. We can go to the store and buy something pre-made that has a lot of additives, preservatives and a whole lot of supplements and we know it's not good for us or we can go and get the veggies and all the other natural foods that are better. When you pick up a head of broccoli, there is nothing on the package that says, "salt, vitamin E supplement, yellow #4..." because it is natural, healthy and it doesn't need all that. It's good by itself. 

I would think that as "health conscious" as people are becoming these days, why aren't they thinking about what is in their pets food as well? To me, now that I have learned and know better, (I was naive before, too), I can't imagine feeding my "kids" a frozen packaged dinner every night. If I'm going to eat whole, natural, healthy foods, why shouldn't my dogs? (And cats.)

This pet food industry is actually starting to tick me off. (And I said so in my survey.) They are preying on people who can't control their own weight and now marketing for pets the same way. Something about that measuring tape on the packaging of the dog food really set me off. Instead of teaching people how to feed their dogs, how much to feed their dogs, (and if someone is going to feed kibble, it's not fricken difficult!), they market to these people using scare tactics to get them to buy their crap.

As was said on here several times, use a fricken measuring cup. Know how much to feed the dog. 

Yes, many people have fat dogs and yes, they do need portion control. But not like this. This is just....I can't even describe it...but it's sick and wrong on many levels what this campaign is all about. It's really starting to p*** me off, actually.


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

wags said:


> SmartPak over the internet has been offering pre portion packages for years! They have it for their brand dog foods and others. Not just for weight loss. Some people are just plain old lazy or have the money to buy this way! Maybe the weight loss product encourages people to feed the amount of kibbles the correct way (amount) well for some folk, but I think some people choose this for convenience (when buying a regular type dog food)or they just have the bucks to do it and really don't care about cost, & its easy for them! Well what a good old measuring cup can do for some folk!


I love SmartPak, actually, but I use it only for my horse's supplements.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

spookychick13 said:


> I love SmartPak, actually, but I use it only for my horse's supplements.


I have also bought some things there! Never prepackaged dog food can't justify that when I have a measuring cup right here heehee, but the one arthritis supplment ra something or other (powder) whatever well they have a few times a year free shipping instead of the 7.95 and I take advantage of that! I have even ordered toys and gee a couple dog rugs and a dog towel when the free shipping was available and this stuff was in their clearance section! I dont mind the place at all when its free shipping and clearance heehee!


----------

